# home made tire chains



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

anyone make their own tire chains without buying anything more than a length of chain ?


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I have an old chain making hand tool. I also used some heavy tempered straight wire that I had, to make the links that attach the cross pieces to the chains that go around the side walls. The shorter cross pieces where twisted link. The other were straight Slow job.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I haven't made any for a snowblower but I have made sets for my Troy Bilt Horse® tillers.
If you have a level surface and any decent quality blowers you really shouldn't need chains.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think in most cases you don't need chains and on older blowers it's better to get newer tires than add chains. It's sooooooooo much smoother using a blower with good tires and no chains rattling your arms and shoulders.

It's also handy buying chains (any size) anytime you run across them really cheap like a garage sale or . . . as you can use them to make any size you want.

But please, no duct tape !!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's also handy buying chains (any size) anytime you run across them really cheap like a garage sale or . . . as you can use them to make any size you want.


I JUST bought a brand new set of v-bar chains that will probably fit my Snapper RER or I may cut them down for one of my Troy Bilt tillers. ..... Or I might just sell 'em for a little profit. Bought them for five bucks.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have this tool, but have never used it to its true capabilities:








I have been a repeat customer of tirechain.com and regard them highly.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I use a big bolt/chain/lock cutter, a Weed® tire chain tool, and a vise. Have cut and made several sets of varying types of chains.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I think in most cases you don't need chains and on older blowers it's better to get newer tires than add chains. It's sooooooooo much smoother using a blower with good tires and no chains rattling your arms and shoulders.
> 
> It's also handy buying chains (any size) anytime you run across them really cheap like a garage sale or . . . as you can use them to make any size you want.
> 
> But please, no duct tape !!


yes. Get a set of X track tires and you will not need chains. They have the most aggressive tread of any tire made for a snow blower. Even Snow Hogs are good not as aggressive as the X track however


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Been moving snow around with a blower for over 20 years and have never needed chains. All level ground though. But even EOD stuff, if you move slowly enough you shouldn't need chains. If you're spinning wheels your moving too fast for your blower. I've used blowers with the old solid ag tread, sno hogs, turf tread and never had problems.


----------

